# Tight Leather Skirt



## monstah (Dec 11, 2007)

In a crowded city, a woman wearing a tight leather skirt was waiting for a bus. As the bus stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of the first step.

Slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, she reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little, thinking that this would give her enough slack to raise her leg. Again, she tried to make the step only to discover she still couldn't.

So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little more and for the second time attempted the step, and once again, much to her chagrin, she could not raise her leg. With a little smile to the driver, she again reached behind to unzip a little more and again was unable to make the step.

About this time, a large gentleman who was standing behind her picked her up easily by the waist and placed her gently on the step of the bus.

She went ballistic and turned to the would-be Samaritan and screeched, "How dare you touch my body! I don't even know who you are!"

The gentleman smiled and said, "Well, ma'am, normally I would agree with you, but after you unzipped my fly for the third time, I kind of figured we were friends."


----------



## walking dude (Dec 11, 2007)

LOLOLOL

WHERE"S THE SPEW ALERT??????????

d88de reaches for the windex AGAIN


----------



## monstah (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry d88de... next time I'll warn ya.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 11, 2007)

Good one


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 11, 2007)

OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:PDT_Armata  z_01_42:


----------

